
Apple: We have never worked with any government agency create a backdoor - srikar
http://www.imore.com/apple-reaffirms-never-worked-any-government-agency-backdoor-product-service
======
cowbell
Me: I don't believe you. #PRISM #DROPOUTJEEP

------
higherpurpose
The researcher's response to Apple's statement:
[http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=3447](http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=3447)

